# Name the TV programmes 3



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

7 The Beverley Hill Billies


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

4. Stingray


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

1. The Untouchables


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

6 (I think) is McGyver


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

3. Petticoat Junction


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

4. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea  One of my favourites! These really are my era


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 11, 2013)

7. Green Gables? The only thing I remember Zha Zha Gabor for, except news of her weddings.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 6 (I think) is McGyver



Blimey yes! It's Richard Dean Anderson - hardly recognised him! I know him best from Stargate SG1


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2013)

Is 2 or B whatever LOL - Perry Mason?  complete with Della Street?


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 7 The Beverley Hill Billies



Nope sorry Alison.


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 4. Stingray



Nope again Stingray was an animated programme this one is not.


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 1. The Untouchables



Indeed Alan, well done


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 6 (I think) is McGyver



Yes indeed Alison it is McGyver a rather young Richard Dean Anderson.


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 3. Petticoat Junction



Well Done Alan (thought that would be the hardest)


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 4. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea  One of my favourites! These really are my era



Correct Alan and the Sub was called Seaview.


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 7. Green Gables? The only thing I remember Zha Zha Gabor for, except news of her weddings.



I'll give you that it was actually 'Green Acres'


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Is 2 or B whatever LOL - Perry Mason?  complete with Della Street?



Well done Trophywench it is indeed Perry Mason.


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Only 2 left 5 and 8.

*Clues:*

*5.* *private investigator*

*8.* *The indians are called the hicawe* while out hunting one day one indian didn't recognise the place and said 'we're the hicawe'


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

5. Mannix


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

8. F Troop


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 5. Mannix



Well Done Alan it was indeed Joe Mannix


----------



## David H (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 8. F Troop



Well Done Alan you're making these your own.


----------

